# DNS..Nie aktywny

## Dudi

Witam

Wczoraj wieczorem przystąpiłem do instalacji gentoo. Pierwsze co sprawwdźam siec ( # ifconfig) no wszystko wydaje sie okej. Sprawdźam jeszcze raz dla pewności ( # ping www.onet.pl) wyskakuje komunikat "unknown host". "Co jest?" myślę sobie i teraz zamiast sprawdźam jeszcze raz tym razem wpisując adres IP. I działa. Po 1 h inspekcji i wszelkich prób doszliśmy di tegi że ne działa DNS. Znaczy adres servera jest wpisany do /etc/resolv lecz nie mogę uszyskać od routera Adresu DNS. Co mam zrobić?

Dudi

----------

## Skyba

Witam 

Chyba najprościej będzie jak wrzucisz na forum swoje konfigi tzn. /etc/conf.d/net, resolv.conf ewentualnie to co pokazuje polecenie ifconfig. Inaczej ciężko cos powiedzieć ewentualnie przestudiuj dokładnie http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap2

Pozdrawiam

----------

## argasek

 *Dudi wrote:*   

> Znaczy adres servera jest wpisany do /etc/resolv lecz nie mogę uszyskać od routera Adresu DNS. Co mam zrobić? 

 

A nie resolv.conf?

----------

## Dudi

dobra a jak umieścić ten dokument skoro instaluje System na tym samysm kompie co mam widowsa (z którego aktualnie piszę)?

----------

## psycepa

po pierwsze spróbuj tak jak koledzy podpowiadaja, wpisac adresy serwerow DNS do pliku

```

/etc/resolv.conf

```

a  NIE do 

```

/etc/resolv

```

a co do wrzucenia, jesli podczas instalacji gentoo masz neta to wrzuc to gdzies na skrzynke czy na pastebina (powinien chodzic pod linksem)

mozesz tez zrobic cos innego, podczas instalacji utworzyc np 

```

mkdir /mnt/windows

```

zamontowac tam fatowska partycje (nie sadze zeby livecd mialo wsparcie dla NTFS ale moge sie mylic, nigdy mnie to jakos nie interesowalo)

```

mout -t vfat /dev/partycja_widnows_na_facie /mnt/windows

```

i teraz juz z gorki

```

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/widnows/resolv.conf

```

i podobnie z reszta plikow...

greetz

--edit--

albo wykorzystaj Total Commandera z wtyczka do obslugi ext2/ext3 (podejrzewam ze wlasnie ktorys z tych systemow plikow masz u siebie na / ) i skopiuj ten plik z /etc/ po prostu z poziomu windowsa (TotalCommander z paczka pluginow nazywa sie bodajze TotalPack czy siakos tak... )

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## Dudi

Oczywiście chodziło tu o 

```
/etc/resolv.conf 
```

 taki mały błąd. Nie moge wrzucić tych adresów bo ich nie otrzymuje od routera. 

[IMG]http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/857/konsolaqc2.th.jpg[/IMG]

Ten kod jest już wpisany do 

```
/etc/resolv.conf 
```

 automatycznie, a i tak mi nie dziła jak trzeba.

----------

## psycepa

jaki kod?

sprobuj przy konfiguracji sieci ustawic w 

/etc/conf.d/net

```

dns_servers_eth0="192.168.2.1"

```

i

zrestartowac usluge net.eth0

(zakladam ze masz eth0 i tak dalej, nie napisales zbyt wiele o swojej konfiguracji)

pytanie jescze czy to masz z poziomu livecd czy juz z poziomu systemu w chrootcie ?

..::Milu Edit: ort!

..::psycepa edit: thx ..::Milu::..  :Smile: 

----------

## Dudi

Z poziomu LiveCD. Cała sieć działa tylko nawala ten DNS. spróbóję jak radzicie:D.

EDIT:

Przepraszam z góry za słownictowo ale jest 4 nad ranem a ja nie moge sobie z głupią siecią poradzić 2 noc z rzędu. Wszystko robie jak mi mówice..ale jak sie <kandydat do bana> resetuje połaczenie (eth0)?

----------

## vutives

 *Dudi wrote:*   

> Ten kod jest już wpisany do 
> 
> ```
> /etc/resolv.conf 
> ```
> ...

 

Automatycznie czyli jak? Jeśli używasz pppoe-setup to przy pytaniu o DNS wpisz "server" (bez cudzysłowu).

----------

## rasheed

ifconfig eth0 down && killall dhcpcd && dhcpcd eth0 ?  :Wink: 

Spróbuj ustawić jakieś serwery np. tepsiane zamiast 192.168.2.1 w resolv.conf

----------

## Dudi

Automatycznie znaczy 

```
net-setup eth0
```

 i automatycznie wszystko mi wyszukuje..

----------

## rasheed

A może spróbujesz zamiast net-setup użyć dhcpcd? Tj. dhcpcd eth0  :Wink: 

----------

## Dudi

Tak to już też robiłem i wyświetla się komunikat

Dhcpcd :allready running

 If not delete [..] file

EDIT:No nic GENTOO WYGRAŁ...chyba jednak jest dla mnie za trudny musze poszukac innej dystrybucji.

----------

## Raku

 *Dudi wrote:*   

> ale jak sie <kandydat do bana> resetuje połaczenie (eth0)?

 

Jeszcze jedno takie coś i ban murowany...

Złość możesz sobie wyładowywać na mamie, tacie czy siostrze, ale nie na publicznym forum.

----------

## rasheed

Dlatego zrób tak jak mówiłem ifconfig eth0 down && killall dhcpcd && dhcpcd eth0.

----------

## psycepa

e tam za trudny, zdaje ci sie

pisze ci co masz zrobic:

dhcpdc: juz biegne  :Wink: 

jesli nie to usun podany plik

sprawdz czy dhcpcd jest uruchomione

```

ps -Al | grep dhcpcd

```

jak sie nic nie pojawi znaczy ze dhcpcd nie biegnie tylko udaje (zostal plik, ktory musisz usunac recznie)

jesli sie pojawilo

to 4 kolumna to jest numer PID (process identyficator bodajze, ale nie pamietam dokladnie)

tataj mozesz:

```

kill -9 TU_WSTAW_PID

```

a potem jeszcze razu uruchomic dhcpcd

a specjalnie dla ciebie odpalilelem livecd i sprawdze co i jak  :Wink: 

no i moze po prostu zrestartujesz to w gentoo-way

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

?

pozdrawiam

----------

## Dudi

Specialnie dla was podjeem jeszcze jedną noc prób ale nie wyszło..nie wiem jakiej teraz dystrybucji użyć :Sad: 

----------

## vutives

Użyj Gentoo. Ja na początku robiłem takie głupie rzeczy, że aż wstyd teraz mi o tym myśleć (zamiast dodać jedno słowo w configu ja reinstalowałem system, a potem się dziwiłem, że dalej nie działa   :Embarassed:  ). Za to teraz dzięki temu, że się nie poddałem i instalowałem system ze 20 razy (!) i ciągle coś czytam nie mam prawie w ogóle problemów. Także - nie poddawaj się  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Dudi

Dobra a gdyby pominąć to DNS przeciesz interpretowanie adresów Stron nie jest nezbędne sieć dziła dalej kominikatora i irca dalej będe mógł używać?

od raku: ort. Mógłbyś pisać bardziej "po polskiemu" ? Ciężko zrozumieć o co ci chodzi.

----------

## psycepa

z DNSem nic sie nie martw damy rade, wszystkiego mozna uzywac jesli tylko znasz IP

pozatym, gentoo nie musi byc instalowane spod gentoo livecd, jezeli masz jakiegos knoppiksa czy innego ubuntu live cd gdzie net dziala, to mozesz z ich poziomu przeprowadzic instalacje

po drugie, wez gleboki oddech i na spokojnie sprobuj jeszcze raz

uruchom livecd, sprawdz czy jest net pingiem,ew sprobuj ( :Twisted Evil: ) odpalic linksa

```

links www.google.pl

```

jak sie nie uda, zapusc traceroute'a

```

traceroute www.wp.pl

#lub

traceroute 212.77.100.101

```

moze cos sie gdzies po drodze dzieje,

jesli jestes na 100% pewien ze to u ciebie cos nie tak

mozesz zaczac kombinowac z ustawieniami

generalnie schemat jest taki

- zmieniasz cos w configach (np /etc/conf.d/net )

- restartujesz usluge (np /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart)

- sprawdzasz polaczenie

jesli ustawisz twoj lokalny DNS (ktory zreszta moze nie dziala (?) i nic to nie da, przetestuj inne DNSy

adresy znajdziesz w googlu, ja uzywam DNSow politechniki slaskiej: 157.158.0.4 i 157.158.0.5

keep fightin:)

..::Milu Edit: ort!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dudi

Chcesz powiedzieć że jeżeli mój DNS nie działa moge sobie wziąć inny? NA czym to polega?

----------

## psycepa

na wpisaniu  np

```

dns_servers_eth0="157.158.0.4 157.158.0.5"

```

w /etc/conf.d/net

pisalem juz o tym pare postow wyzej

----------

## Dudi

nie nie chodzi mi o tego DNS czy korzystanie z innego wiąże sie z jakimiś opłatami czy coś ...od tak sobie moge wziąc czyjsc dns?

----------

## psycepa

a bo ja wiem  :Razz: 

nie no, czesc DNSow jest dostepna tylko w danej sieci lokalnej, jak np u ciebie, ale generlanie takie dnsy jak uczelniane czy tepsiane sa hmm ujmijmy to 'darmowe'

feel free to use it  :Razz: 

----------

## Raku

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> a bo ja wiem 
> 
> nie no, czesc DNSow jest dostepna tylko w danej sieci lokalnej, jak np u ciebie, ale generlanie takie dnsy jak uczelniane czy tepsiane sa hmm ujmijmy to 'darmowe'
> 
> feel free to use it 

 

mówiąc krótko: mijasz się z prawdą.

I to w przypadku dnsów uczelnianych i tych od tpsa.

TPSA udostępnia dnsy wyłącznie swoim klientom (posiadającym adres IP z puli należącej do TPSA).

Nie wiem, jak z innymi uczelniami (nie chce mi się sprawdzać), ale moja ma dokładnie taką samą politykę.

O ile więc możemy tu uogólniać sprawę serwerów uczelnianych (prawdą będzie, ze niektóre, kilka, większość, ale na pewno nie wszystkie), to nie róbmy z TPSA filantropów.

----------

## psycepa

pewnie masz racje, nigdy nie bylem klientem tpsa i w zasadzie nie korzystalem z ich serwerow (bezposrednio), opieralem sie tylko na tym co gdzies tam dawno wydlubalem z sieci, widocznie albo sie cos pomieszalo albo to bylo w przypadku klienta tepsy i nie zwrocilem na to uwage, moj blad

natomiast co do uczelni, hmm w zasadzie to polsl takich ograniczen nie ma, korzystalem z ich dnsow z roznych sieci lokalnych i nigdy nie mialem z tym problemow

co do ograniczania przez uczelnie, troche dziwna sprawa, IMHO powinny byc ogolnodostepne 

raz bo uczelnie zazwyczaj maja taki sprzet ktory moze udzwignac kolosalna ilosc odwolan

dwa w koncu to uczelnie  :Smile:  czyli res publica (nie mowie o prywatnych, ofkorz), dostaja kase z budzetu, my na ten budzet placimy (podatki)... wiem wiem, pokretny tok myslenia ale w moim odczuciu uczelnie publiczne nie powinny limitowac dostepu do DNSow, w koncu skad moga wiedziec czy nie lacze sie z laptopa codziennie z innego miejsca, a przeciez jestem studentem, wiec mam prawo korzystac...

anyway, zasadniczo o ile sie orientuje to w sieci jest sporo darmowych dnsow

a przed chwila tak w tle sprobwalem nastepujacej 'sztuczki'

podmienilem swoj adres dns dla eth0 na tepsiany, po czym spingowalem jakis adre ktorego nigdy wczesniej nie pingowalem z laptopa

i poszlo

nie wiem do konca czy to jest jakis dowod, byc mzoe nieswiadomie jestem klientem tepsy (w zasadzie to w Polsce chyba wszyscy sa, polpak  nie jest tepsy przypadkiem? )

hmm tak czy siak, zapewne obaj mamy w jakiejs czesci racje, jak to zwykle bywa  :Razz:  (czyt. dla ciebie syta owca, dla mnie caly wilk  :Razz: )

----------

## Raku

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ale w moim odczuciu uczelnie publiczne nie powinny limitowac dostepu do DNSow, w koncu skad moga wiedziec czy nie lacze sie z laptopa codziennie z innego miejsca, a przeciez jestem studentem, wiec mam prawo korzystac...

 

to może uczelnie powinny ci jeszcze umożliwiać darmowy dostęp do internetu z terenu całego kraju?

----------

## psycepa

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   ale w moim odczuciu uczelnie publiczne nie powinny limitowac dostepu do DNSow, w koncu skad moga wiedziec czy nie lacze sie z laptopa codziennie z innego miejsca, a przeciez jestem studentem, wiec mam prawo korzystac... 
> 
> to może uczelnie powinny ci jeszcze umożliwiać darmowy dostęp do internetu z terenu całego kraju?

 

to juz chyba podpada pod trollowanie  :Twisted Evil: 

a co do merytoryki,

uzasadnij? normalnie uczelnia nie zapewnia mi dostepu do internetu, wiec nie widze powodu zeby tym bardziej udostepniala mi internet na terenie calego kraju, natomiast co do DNS to _zazwyczaj_ jest tak, ze jesli juz jestes studentem danej uczelni, to z _czesci_ , nazwijmy to 'zasobow',  uczelni masz naturalne prawo korzystac.

Do nich miedzy innymi zaliczam DNS.

Moze sie myle, ale takie jest moje odczucie, wiec jesli jestem w domu, na uczelni lub w pracy, to dlaczego nie mam miec prawa w kazdym z tych miejsc korzystac z tych zasobow ?

zwlaszcza gdy uczelinia/wydzial nie udostepnia studentom pracowni komputerowej  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Raku

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*    *psycepa wrote:*   ale w moim odczuciu uczelnie publiczne nie powinny limitowac dostepu do DNSow, w koncu skad moga wiedziec czy nie lacze sie z laptopa codziennie z innego miejsca, a przeciez jestem studentem, wiec mam prawo korzystac... 
> 
> to może uczelnie powinny ci jeszcze umożliwiać darmowy dostęp do internetu z terenu całego kraju? 
> 
> to juz chyba podpada pod trollowanie 
> ...

 

dostępu do DNSa też ci nie zapewnia.

----------

## psycepa

no nie weiem jak u ciebie ale w moim przypadku jest mozliwosc korzystania (legalnego) z DNSow polibudy, wiec mi ( i ni tylko mi ) zapewnia.

edit

Raku, moze dalsza dyskusje poprowadzimy juz na pm bo tu to chyba raczej nie wypada sie tak klocic  :Wink: 

podsumowujac

na _czesci_ uczelni dostep do DNS nie jest limitowany czyli mozna uzywac (pcysepa's case)

na kolejnej _czesci_ dostep do DNS _jest_ limitowany tylko do IP z puli adresow, ktora posiada uczelnia (Raku's case)

reszta uczelnie nie ma DNSow  :Wink: 

tepsiane serwery DNS sa tylko dla klientow TPsa (said Raku, ale przyczepa chyba klientem tepsy nie jest a uzywal, wiec do konca nie wiadomo  :Wink: )

dobranoc kochanie dzieci   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

